# Hand Crank Radios



## raMONA

Is there a particular brand of hand crank (battery-less) radios that is better than the rest?
Also, what features are important to have?


----------



## O6nop

Judging from lack of response, I'd say they must all be about the same - respective of price that is.
I also did a quick search on this forum, so I don't think it's been discussed directly. If nothing else, this post will get bumped up and hopefully talked about.

I myself bought a Grundig, I think FR300 or something like that. I bought it at least a couple years ago for $39. I haven't had the chance to see if it really works, because it was already charged and capable of playing out of the box. 
When I get home this afternoon, I'll pull it out of my BOB and see if it works.


----------



## mtnscout

I have that same grundig radio and it's pretty good. The grundig shortwave is fun and on another post I posted a link to english sw broadcasts but all I can seem to get consistantly is a aussie station. I bought a midland XT-511 hand crank radio too. It's a gmrs/am/fm/noaa base station for your camp and it's turned out to be a good additition to my communications. Getting the noaa weather stations is easier than the grundig and the fmrs lets me monitor the kids while camping.


----------



## O6nop

I just checked mine out. Battery was understandably dead and I cranked it a few seconds and it worked. It faded out a little but I'd expect that after only a few seconds of cranking.
BTW mine is a Grundig FR200. Just a tad smaller, I guess. It has a nice little flashlight built in to it too. It has AM/FM and 2 SW bands.

I also dug out a smaller handheld flashlight/radio that has never worked. I decided to open it up and saw that it was very poor quality workmanship. Wires were crushed and broken. I might take it to work after the holidays and try to fix it. Hopefully, it's just broken wires. This is just a cheapie I picked up somewhere, no name brand anywhere on it.


----------



## beaster

I just posted this URL in another string, seems appropriate here as well...
Dynamo and Solar Powered Shortwave Radio with NOAA bands, KA500
Looks like a nice unit with solar and hand crank charging capabilities.:goodluck:


----------



## GeoMonkey

I've used 3 - 4 different ones in the last 10 years and find that after a month to a year they all are c#*p. 

I'd rather keep some Lithium batteries in my BOB with a decent radio. Then if TSHTF I'll use a solar recharger system with Eneloop AA's.

If anyone has a Cranker that has worked for them for more than a year (reliably), please let us know.


----------



## kyfarmer

The hand cranks are fairly cheap and made so, they are for backup's in my stuff and in spite of their workmanship will come in handy. Better than nothing if no batteries are around. Mine are off brands but i do have a coleman windup light and it seems to be better built than some others.


----------



## RoadRash

Just bought a used grundig hand crank n a new oil lantern $25 off KIJIJI pick up in morning.....


----------



## GeoMonkey

roadrash said:


> Just bought a used grundig hand crank n a new oil lantern $25 off KIJIJI pick up in morning.....


Please let us know when the Grudig's rechargeable batteries quit taking a charge, or if the whole thing just quits.
Just speaking from previous experience 

I know the oil lantern will still be working 20 years from now.


----------



## UncleJoe

beaster said:


> I just posted this URL in another string, seems appropriate here as well...
> Dynamo and Solar Powered Shortwave Radio with NOAA bands, KA500
> Looks like a nice unit with solar and hand crank charging capabilities.:goodluck:


I have this one, in blue, and it has been reliable for about a year and a half now. Keep in mind, I don't use it every day so YMMV.


----------



## The_Blob

GeoMonkey said:


> I've used 3 - 4 different ones in the last 10 years and find that after a month to a year they all are c#*p.
> 
> I'd rather keep some Lithium batteries in my BOB with a decent radio. Then if TSHTF I'll use a solar recharger system with Eneloop AA's.
> 
> If anyone has a Cranker that has worked for them for more than a year (reliably), please let us know.


I'm gonna have to dig up the el cheapo ($20) one I bought & find out what brand it was, it worked all day every day for 2 years, it was solar/dynamo & it had a light (I never used)

will post once I locate it


----------



## SurviveNthrive

I've had the Baygen Free Play radio which worked well until one of off spring, then a young child went to down on it. Still works as a great solar radio. I've also had a cheapie one that worked very well but I misplaced that. I also had the ones with the red cross label. Worked well enough that I bought several when they went on sale-some to give away and some to store. I've a few of those inside an ammo can in a metal foot locker.


----------



## RoadRash

I figure I am getting a free radio the lamp sells at crappy tire for around $20 and I get a free liter of fuel as well! 
Radio does run off batteries as well thanks for the heads up if its crap it can become target pratice for the bow....... so not tottally useless :scratch


----------



## kyfarmer

I have a coleman lantern and it still works great after almost two years. Crank about one min. and it is purdy good light.


----------



## GeoMonkey

The main problem I've experienced with every brand of these, is first the cranking to listening time is way off the maker's claims. 

The cheap rechargeable batteries included are usually (not always) NOT replaceable and then fail to take a charge after little use: 3 to 12 months. If the crank generator went into decent/replaceable AA's, than they might have a decent product.


----------



## GatorDude

I've got two cheapo hand-crank radios. One I bought for cheap at my local drugstore and the other I bought at a thrift store for about $5. They seem to work pretty well so far.


----------



## MountainRon

I've owned an FR-200 by Grundig for a little over 6 yeras now and it operates flawlessly. I Rarely use the crank and I replaced the crappy batteries that came with it with three AAA Nickel Metal Hydride 2500mAh rechargeable's. This is a simple process. Take the nicads out of the plastic and de solder them (careful here: don't get them too hot! Hold the iron against the solder long enough to melt it and pull the connection loose from the battery.) Take the old nicads to Radio Shack or some other place that recycles old batteries. These nicads are nasty for the environment. Cadmium is probably one of the deadliest metals around. Carefully solder the connections onto the nmh batteries and wrap with shrink wrap, etc. Thats all there is to it. If you know someone who is a bit more experienced with electronics such as a ham ask them too do this for you.
The nmh batteries will last a very long time and I only plan to use them when there are no more AA available. I put three good alkaline aa's in mine and it lasts for many, many months on one set with daily use. Great little radios.


----------



## spleify

I know this is an old thread but its the best one that came up when I searched for this.

Have there been any changes or new radios that have come out in the last 7 months or so since this thread has been bumped last

Thanks


----------



## mikesolid

raMONA said:


> Is there a particular brand of hand crank (battery-less) radios that is better than the rest?
> Also, what features are important to have?


I JUST bought a handcrank radio from amazon ( Amazon.com: Etón American Red Cross ARCFR160R Microlink Self-Powered AM/FM/NOAA Weather Radio with Flashlight, Solar Power and Cell Phone Charger (Red): Electronics )

I'll be getting it sometime the beginning of this week. If you want I'll run it through some "tests" and hit ya back with a message about it. All the reviews on amazon about it we're pretty good. It's also solar and a USB charger. and for the price I figured what a deal.

Let me know if you'll want a direct response for my "review" of it.


----------

